# Horrible body aches/ head pain



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone else get pain through out there entire body? Also my headaches/ head pressure has increased. I feel like because i am not in my body, it's creating such unpleasant discomfort and I am getting horrible headaches. Like deabilitating. Today is thanksgiving and I don't feel like a person. I hate this so much. This is worse then anything. And it shows no signs of going away. I need some hope today.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Have you ever heard the saying 'the body remembers'?

Unexplained physical pain can be body memories - memories that have been stored in the body and finally released. Body memories are not that uncommon for people who suffer dissociative disorders.

Also... celebration days are often very triggering, which may be why you feel so out of sorts with thanksgiving today. That may explain why your headaches and head pressure has increased also.


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes I get really bad headaches... I think it's because I have to put in more effort alter the way I take in everything and over time it's exhausting...


----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah the headaches and pressure are mostly from the strain of experiencing the world and self in such a detached and yet together way I think. Surely the brain does not like what's happening just as our consciousness does not as well.


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

You gotta stop drinking coffee.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Beagle said:


> You gotta stop drinking coffee.


I did stop. That's probably why I am getting headaches.


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

I get these headaches. I have to lay down in a dark room.


----------



## foggypark (Dec 10, 2015)

For all those with physical discomfort, look into water fasting. Even for a few days.


----------

